# pastry?



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 12, 2005)

whers the pastry ,and desserts link..........   just a thought!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

There's a Desserts forum, listed alphabetically on the main page, Cookin.


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 12, 2005)

thanx


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 12, 2005)

there nowt there!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

Try this: http://www.discusscooking.com/viewforum.php?f=12


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

It is titled Desserts, Sweets and Baking and is just under the Cookware and Accesories section.


----------

